# An entire performance of Die Soldaten on Youtube



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You may have heard me blabbing on about this opera for a while. It is only because I am so impressed by it and I wish to give you the opportunity to see it, and following - the right to reject my praise also.

This is not the performance I saw, but it looks pretty good anyway. Highly recommend watching.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

What's the total duration? I may give it a try, but I may need to wait until I go back home (I'm away, on vacation) for a speedier connection.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hooray!

Its 111 minutes according to the DVD info on Amazon.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm watching it, but so far I'm slow to warm to it. There are 38 minutes left.
So here are my beefs with it:
In terms of originality, not a lot of it. It does feel like a copy of Schoenberg and Berg, in terms of musical structure (and even the scene structure and name of the main character are based upon Wozzeck - an intentional tribute, sure, but going this way certainly doesn't help in terms of innovation value).
In theatrical terms, it seems predictable and slow to develop. The automaton metaphor with the clock ticking rhythm is used to death and it gets old. Furthermore, the work seems to intentionally try to shock with grotesque and vulgar scenes, in a way that is a lot less successful than what, for instance, Lady Macbeth of Mtsenk District achieves.
The simultaneous action as dictated by the composer's stage directions results in a stage that is too busy and too visually overwhelming, detracting from the psychological drama. Again, Wozzeck's sparse use of number of characters and focus on intense psychological action presented in isolated tableaux appears to me to be much more effective. I believe that the composer was trying to bite more than he could chew, with the huge orchestra, several different percussion instruments, several different scenarios presented simultaneously. It all feels a little megalomaniac to me. Sometimes, less is more.
It is certainly an interesting work but in my humble opinion, at least so far, not very remarkable.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

HI Almaviva, Im glad you gave it a try at least. Musically it is true, he takes a lot from Schoenberg's expression and nearly the whole work is composed in a twelve-tone manner. What makes Zimmermann original as a composer is his use of quotation, parody or suggestion. Take for example the random jazz-band in the café, there are also Bach Chorales and other things that seem to fit into the mood so seamlessly. He was definitely a big influence on Berio and his Sinfonia.

As for the business, it is true the composer has distinctly called for simultaneous actions, but what you are complaining about is actually a fault of the stage director. Zimmermanns vision was for past present and future to all occur at once, and this is definitely true in the music, libretto and also story. However the vast crowd that occupies the stage with all of its many colours is not necessary and may be attributed to whoever did the staging. The performance I first attended was done by Willy Decker and took a much simpler and more powerful approach to the staging. Perhaps this is also a reason for my higher appreciation of the work.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> HI Almaviva, Im glad you gave it a try at least. Musically it is true, he takes a lot from Schoenberg's expression and nearly the whole work is composed in a twelve-tone manner. What makes Zimmermann original as a composer is his use of quotation, parody or suggestion. Take for example the random jazz-band in the café, there are also Bach Chorales and other things that seem to fit into the mood so seamlessly. He was definitely a big influence on Berio and his Sinfonia.
> 
> As for the business, it is true the composer has distinctly called for simultaneous actions, but what you are complaining about is actually a fault of the stage director. Zimmermanns vision was for past present and future to all occur at once, and this is definitely true in the music, libretto and also story. However the vast crowd that occupies the stage with all of its many colours is not necessary and may be attributed to whoever did the staging. The performance I first attended was done by Willy Decker and took a much simpler and more powerful approach to the staging. Perhaps this is also a reason for my higher appreciation of the work.


Indeed, the staging you quoted now seems ten times more enticing.
I've finished the one on YouTube, and continue to think that it is an interesting work, but for all the reasons I've quoted I couldn't get myself to like it a lot. Maybe if I see the Decker staging I'll increase my appreciation. But thanks for posting the complete opera, it was interesting.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Does this thread belong here, in "Opera on DVD and Blu-ray" subforum? I have nothing against Bernd Alois Zimmermann, but shouldn't this thread be under "Opera"?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I dont really have an opinion on that. The mods can feel free to move it wherever they please

:tiphat:


----------

